# Cheap LED Strip Light. Your thoughts?



## OutdoorHero (31 May 2011)

Hey there Folks,

It's time to set up my next little project and I want to go a bit Heath Robinson.  Having been inspired by Diana Walstad's shrimp bowls, I remembered that I have a little 15L nano in the loft that I used to use as a reef aquarium (30cm x 20cm x 25cm).  I want a low tech planted with red cherry shrimp (not ready for CO2 yet).  I found these LED strip lights on ebay and would like to use them to replace the busted lighting in the tank.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12V-48-LED-FL...plies_Fish&hash=item4150d6be08#ht_2905wt_1139

There are 24 and 48 led strips that would make one and two passes across the tank respectively.  Which one to go for?  Is the 48 LED too much and a recipe for algae problems?  They're spaced 1cm apart.  I realise there's not much to go on (there's no wattage on the specs) so your input would be very much appreciated.  

Reading these boards has convinced me after many years that colour temperature is an irrelevancy, and I assume this applies to LED too.  More thoughts would be appreciated.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Johno2090 (31 May 2011)

Hmm these little strip light aren't useful for growing anything I bought off the same seller and there just not worth it. Get a Desk lamp with a LED bulb for it.


----------



## OutdoorHero (31 May 2011)

Cheers for the response, mate.  I had looked into desk lamps but only looked at ones with energy saving bulbs- apparently they're no good with timers.  Any suggestions on desk lamps regarding wattage and suppliers?

Your help is appreciated.

Joe


----------



## OutdoorHero (31 May 2011)

That's LED desk lamps by the way...


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2011)

I used these led strips in the past, used them twice, they lasted about a year before burning out and stopped working.


----------



## brunosmith (28 Jun 2011)

what about flexible LED strip  ? 
has anyone tried ?  :idea:


----------

